# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Going to my GP what to say? (uk)

## LivingToBeBig

Hi im going to my doctor on thursday what shall I tell her to get the blood work i need done?

Im only 22 so it might sound a bit funny if i do the whole feeling tired, depressed routeen...... I was thinking of saying i brought some stuff off the internet and ever since i did it I havent felt right and just say i read some stuff on the net bout it possibly mess up your test levels.

But that might just sound bait... 

any ideas?

----------


## nameuser

well I just said that I wanted to test my blood levels out of curiosity and health reasons. I managed to get blood work done for free, but the GP said I would have to pay for it. I took the slip to the hospital and they never asked me for money.

----------


## manaja

Im in the uk I went to see my doctor yesterday ,told him I do anabolic steroids on and off, asked him if I could have a blood test including testosterone , prolactin levels and also check my liver levels.He advised me against taking the gear (they have too) he gave me the slip to take to the outpatients for the blood samples to be done. Its no big deal.

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

Request to have some blood work done and if they won't check on your test levels (or anything else you want checked) just check the box on the form yourself before you get to the hospital/lab. I've done this before when my former doc was being stupid and said I didnt need what I requested. you may have to pay a little more though. My doc was just kinda confused as to why they tested things that he couldn't remember marking down.  :Smilie:

----------


## LivingToBeBig

Well im going 2moz so ill let u know how it goes¬

----------


## shifty_git

Let us know which option you go for when you ask.

----------


## Peducho0113

Just tell your doc that you want to have some blood test done tell him your concerns. Good luck bro and keep us post it on how it goes

----------


## LivingToBeBig

Ok guys just got back from the doc, was pretty easy actualy... thing is i kinda had luck on my side, as my normal doctor had just left and ive just been assigned a new one. So i basicly i said i had spoken to my doctor previously about getting these blood test done because i was getting ache in my lower back and it might be my kidneys:

Testosterone , liver function, lipid and kidney function. 

She was like ok but why the testosterone and i just said i had been having labido problems and mood swings and she didnt say anything and added it to the slip. Dont think it would of been a problem even without being a new doctor, because if you say u want these blood tests done it makes there job easier they dont have to think what is causing the problems u have already gone in with a solution therefore making there job easier..

So im well chuffed.... just got to arrange the blood test for next week and they said to ring in and find out if u have any abnormal problems.

----------


## LivingToBeBig

btw im 1 week off my pct, im still running Myogenx is this ok while having the blood tests or it going to throw off my test reading?

----------


## jackedandtanned

That was a pretty good lie, nice job. lol.

----------


## paulzane

For those in the UK who can afford it and want to be anonomous you can go to Harley Street or Birmingham and get whatever blood work done! They will also give you advice over the net ..... there is information on the following link:

http://www.thedoctorltd.co.uk/index.html

----------


## BRABUS

> Im in the uk I went to see my doctor yesterday ,told him I do anabolic steroids on and off, asked him if I could have a blood test including testosterone , prolactin levels and also check my liver levels.He advised me against taking the gear (they have too) he gave me the slip to take to the outpatients for the blood samples to be done. Its no big deal.


Done the same too and no problem. Only thing is theyre over ritical and cautious with the results and generally want follow up work done

----------


## firestar

the 'oh im feeling lethargic and tired' all the time worked for my freind.

----------


## cj1capp

> Hi im going to my doctor on thursday what shall I tell her to get the blood work i need done?
> 
> Im only 22 so it might sound a bit funny if i do the whole feeling tired, depressed routeen...... I was thinking of saying i brought some stuff off the internet and ever since i did it I havent felt right and just say i read some stuff on the net bout it possibly mess up your test levels.
> 
> But that might just sound bait... 
> 
> any ideas?


just be honest and straight forward you wont have any problems.

----------


## cj1capp

> For those in the UK who can afford it and want to be anonomous you can go to Harley Street or Birmingham and get whatever blood work done! They will also give you advice over the net ..... there is information on the following link:
> 
> http://www.thedoctorltd.co.uk/index.html


great site!

----------


## Coop77

i just order the test online. much easier than having to make up stories for your GP

----------


## Oki-Des

> Hi im going to my doctor on thursday what shall I tell her to get the blood work i need done?
> 
> Im only 22 so it might sound a bit funny if i do the whole feeling tired, depressed routeen...... I was thinking of saying i brought some stuff off the internet and ever since i did it I havent felt right and just say i read some stuff on the net bout it possibly mess up your test levels.
> 
> But that might just sound bait... 
> 
> any ideas?


Dont say you read about something and now believe you have it. This is what hypochondriacs do and it will alert her to this possible problem. I would simply say you want blood work done to check your test levels. If she asks why, you can simply say that your cousin is about your age but was diagnosed with low test levels and since he is not much older than you, you just wanted to get it checked out. If it is a cousin, they will not know where they live or check into any cross references with other family members on file. 

Good luck.

----------


## peter2008

> Ok guys just got back from the doc, was pretty easy actualy... thing is i kinda had luck on my side, as my normal doctor had just left and ive just been assigned a new one. So i basicly i said i had spoken to my doctor previously about getting these blood test done because i was getting ache in my lower back and it might be my kidneys:
> 
> Testosterone , liver function, lipid and kidney function. 
> 
> She was like ok but why the testosterone and i just said i had been having labido problems and mood swings and she didnt say anything and added it to the slip. Dont think it would of been a problem even without being a new doctor, because if you say u want these blood tests done it makes there job easier they dont have to think what is causing the problems u have already gone in with a solution therefore making there job easier..
> 
> So im well chuffed.... just got to arrange the blood test for next week and they said to ring in and find out if u have any abnormal problems.


could you post any info on what ur reselts were. and is it measured in pg/ml

----------


## Chicagoo

Mine was 136 and the range is 241 - 827 NG/DL.. Im on my 2nd day of andro and I have already have more energy.. 

See post http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=357653

----------


## MKD

I went to gp ask her why i cant gain some kg doing gym more then 1y, some friends from the gym told me maybe my test is low. She said u need protein rest bla bla.. I ask her can we done testo test she said np. Done my results test come up 14.2 nml/l

----------


## MKD

> I went to gp ask her why i cant gain some kg doing gym more then 1y, some friends from the gym told me maybe my test is low. She said u need protein rest bla bla.. I ask her can we done testo test she said np. Done my results test come up 14.2 nml/l


week lates il do my next testes test i dont trust 14.2 nml/l from my 1st test

----------

